# Man proposes to girlfriend with 99 iPhone 6's



## Nanducob (Nov 11, 2014)

> A Chinese programmer from Guangzhou found this out the hard way after buying 99 iPhones to express his love for his special someone—and not quite succeeding.
> 
> The Nanfang Insider, a Chinese community website, cited Chinese news sources indicating the iPhones were to be a part of the budding love story on Singles' Day, an occasion when singles woo their special someone.
> 
> ...


*images.gmanews.tv/v3/webpics/v3/2014/11/2014_11_11_15_32_22_0.jpg

*images.gmanews.tv/v3/webpics/v3/2014/11/2014_11_11_15_32_22_01.jpg
Man proposes to girlfriend with 99 iPhone 6's, gets turned down | SciTech | GMA News Online


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 11, 2014)

That girl seems different. He should go after again with some paper boats/planes this time


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2014)

> "Thankfully, demand for the new iPhone remains high in China, so he shouldn’t have too much trouble reselling them as one Weibo user suggested," the site said.
> 
> Meanwhile, Entertainment Online speculated on what the guy could do with 99 iPhones, now that he's been rejected.
> 
> "Will he try to sell them and make a profit? Will he turn them all on and surround himself with the company of 99 Siris? Maybe he'll watch 'Her' and get some ideas," it mused.



Atleast quote the whole story.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 11, 2014)

Feeling sad for him.
He might faced humiliation and heart break.
And Top of that media quoted his sad incident

He was rejected because the girl found out those i-phone are fakes

If He had bought a Diamond ring of 5000$ instead of iphones. Who knows, he may get accepted...


----------



## srkmish (Nov 12, 2014)

some people will do anything for attention


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 12, 2014)

Dafaq....Why Iphones ?!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2014)

So now I know who is the unluckiest girl of this planet.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 12, 2014)

What a moron. Any idiot who buys an iPhone to propose deserves to be rejected, but one who buys 99, that's just mentally deranged.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2014)

his way was wrong, he tried to buy love. That too with iphones


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2014)

If the guy had spent half the time he took to arrange all those iPhones to being with her she could have accepted the proposal. Maybe the girl realized that.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 12, 2014)

What does it look like when crazy gets drunk on insanity?

My friends around here are planning on donating kidneys & stuff for new iPhone, what did this guy sell? Great Wall of China? The nuke launch codes? His soul?


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2014)

Was she just "girl friend" or "girlfriend" ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 12, 2014)

Those are Chinese iPhone.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Those are Chinese iPhone.



﴾͡๏̯͡๏﴿ O'RLY?

You know, you have to give source for your info?


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2014)

I got 99 iPhones, but a wife ain't one!


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ﴾͡๏̯͡๏﴿ O'RLY?
> 
> You know, you have to give source for your info?



I am "the source", Who provided the source to who wrote the oxford dictionary?


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I am "the source", *Who provided the source to who wrote the oxford dictionary?*



News channels I guess....
"Khufiya SUTRON se pata chala hai...."


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2014)

Faun said:


> Was she just "girl friend" or "girlfriend" ?



I see what you did there


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 13, 2014)

Next time you propose a girl with Iphone(s) , Apple will be there to haunt your ar$e with lawsuits.


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 14, 2014)

Faun said:


> Was she just "girl friend" or "girlfriend" ?



May be she was half girlfriend.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2014)

But I am damm surre among the group many girls would be thinking why not me


----------



## kisame (Nov 14, 2014)

Only one word comes to mind.



Spoiler



Ch**tiya


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> But I am damm surre among the group many girls would be thinking why not me



Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2014)

Faun said:


> Different strokes for different folks.



Looks like his way didn't went as well as he expected and hence resulting in every news and forum


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 29, 2014)

Should have bought her something useful like diamonds


----------

